# Casting Rods



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bass Pro Shops Pro Qualifier 2 PQLMT-2
7'0" Medium Power Fast Action 2 Piece
New Never Used ! $50.00

G Loomis E6X #1143-2C STR Steelhead
9'6" Medium Light Fast Action 2 Piece
U-40 Cork Seal Applied
Like New !! $150.00
No Shipping Pick Up in Brunswick


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

New prices ......


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Steelhead time! Great rods....


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

TTT


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

ttt


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rods are SOLD! Thank you Reed!!!!!!


----------

